# ?

## AlexandrC

,      ,   f - ...     .        ,   ?

----------



----------


## Mihey

-

----------


## laithemmer

.

----------


## Mihey

.....

----------


## zashtrihovana

.    .

----------

.            .   ""  :     ,       ,     ,      ,  .       , ,    .
?    ,    ,   .
      , ,   ,   !!!
      .    ,     .     -  ( ,  ).
       ,  ,       .      ,    2   (       ).  ,     .
     ,      .
  ,   ,    "",      15,      ""    " ". ,      ?     " ",   .   .      ?       ...   !!!   !!!

----------

> " ",   .   .      ?

       1913 ,    쒒,                  .     ? 
,    -  .    .  
    ,     .  ,    (  ),     -    .  ,    ,        )
            .         .          ,       .      ,     .       . 
  ,   -    )

----------

> .     ?

   .            .   ,     (   ) -   .   ,  ,     .

----------


## Victorious

> ,      .   ,   ...!!!

   ,         ,    ,       .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

-

----------

!
   . 
   .        ,    .     .        1913 .
   .    .         ,  .    ,   .
      .       ,       .            ,     -   ,         .  !!! !!!???
       !!!  :       ?
     -      ,  .
          ...
  :          ,    ,      (        ),    . , , ....???
  ,          ,   18             ? -  ,   .     -  .    ,   ,    ,   !!!

----------


## Mr.Kronko

**,         !!!    !!!

----------

> **,         !!!    !!!

    -  ,              (   ,    ).       ,        (        ,     ).   -   .
           .  ,     - .

----------

